

Cannabinoids promote new brain cell growth [2005] - jonmrodriguez
http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25509

======
tokenadult
Newer articles on the subject appear in the obvious Google Scholar search:

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?gcx=w&q=cannabinoids+n...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?gcx=w&q=cannabinoids+neurogenesis)

